# Chatter in first gear and break noise..



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

I need some help guys, in the past week the car started shaking aver so slightly when starting in first gear, as soon as the clutch fully engages it stops. also, when changing gears it feels like there is some sort of looseness between the engine and the drive-train.. i cant even explain it.. if you let go of the gas abruptly while accelerating it makes a metallic noise.. like something is loose in the gearbox.

Also my brakes started making an annoying noise! its very noticeable during moderate to light breaking, not as much under emergency stopping. and also a pulsating feeling in the pedal and a bit in the steering..

I'm thinking either my clutch is done and rotors wrapped.. or maybe a pressure plate is banged up.. or the flywheel wrapped.. the car has 28,xxx M6 on original clutch and rotors.. 

What do you guys think is wrong with my baby?!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like a little bit of clutch chatter on take off, doesn't automatically mean a bad clutch, but could be a sign of it beginning to wear out. The slop in the drivetrain you are hearing is just the slack in the gears, even a new car will do that when you abruptly leave off the gas. 
As far as your brakes, sounds like the rotors are definitely warped, and the pads may be worn out. If you have them done, or even if you do them yourself, be sure to replace the bolts that hold the calipers on, they are torque to yeild and will break off if you try to reuse them.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

I talked to a few mechanicly inclined friends and they all seem to agree on the warped rotors, and the need in the new pads, so i'l be going with the new slotted rotors and yellowstuff pads, as far as the clutch, the chadder dissapeared completely today and left me utterly confused!! what is going on?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Sometimes if they get a little glazed they will chatter. When that wears off, it goes away. Usually that happens after a lot of stop and go, or possibly getting on it, if it slips a little bit it can glaze over.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

very interesting info.. thanks!


----------

